
Banksy unveils dark nativity scene at his Bethlehem hotel - campfireveteran
https://www.timesofisrael.com/bansky-unveils-dark-nativity-scene-at-his-bethlehem-hotel/
======
campfireveteran
FWIW, Banky's hotel in Bethlehem:

182 Caritas Street

Bethlehem, Palestine

[http://www.walledoffhotel.com](http://www.walledoffhotel.com)

reception@walledoffhotel.com

[https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?whereami=1&query=31.719...](https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?whereami=1&query=31.71926%2C35.20316#map=19/31.71925/35.20317)

------
fortran77
Does he realize that Joseph and Mary would not be allowed to enter
Palestinian-controlled Bethlehem today? The security was put up to prevent
Christian pilgrims from being murdered.

